# Residency Cert un-married ?



## nikste (Aug 14, 2013)

We are coming over to Lanzarote end of Sept, initially for a couple of months with the possible intention of living there at least 6 months. It will be myself and my partner and our 2 kids. We have been living together for 9 years but aren't married. I know the rule for non EU family members is they must be married to their spouse or be a legal registered partner.
Does anyone know the legals of EU family members, we are all UK citizens. Do we have to be married for us all to be included in the residency certificate if one of us is applying ? 
Basically, who is considered a "family member" if we are all UK citizens ?
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nikste said:


> We are coming over to Lanzarote end of Sept, initially for a couple of months with the possible intention of living there at least 6 months. It will be myself and my partner and our 2 kids. We have been living together for 9 years but aren't married. I know the rule for non EU family members is they must be married to their spouse or be a legal registered partner.
> Does anyone know the legals of EU family members, we are all UK citizens. Do we have to be married for us all to be included in the residency certificate if one of us is applying ?
> Basically, who is considered a "family member" if we are all UK citizens ?
> Thanks


:welcome:

if you're all EU citizens you can all register in your own right - 'family member' doesn't come into it at all


----------



## nikste (Aug 14, 2013)

Okay thanks, how does that work with the new rules of proving sufficient income if we are one family, I understand they have levels of income requirement now to prove you can support yourself during your stay. Will each of us have to meet the income requirements or will they consider our financial status as a family do you know ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nikste said:


> Okay thanks, how does that work with the new rules of proving sufficient income if we are one family, I understand they have levels of income requirement now to prove you can support yourself during your stay. Will each of us have to meet the income requirements or will they consider our financial status as a family do you know ?


just make sure that you have birth certs for everyone - presumably both parents' names are on them?

individual offices interpret the exact financial requirements differently, the office in Lanzarote will tell you what they want when you register

it's not a case of an amount for your 'stay' - usually they want to see a regular income into a Spanish bank


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> just make sure that you have birth certs for everyone - presumably both parents' names are on them?
> 
> individual offices interpret the exact financial requirements differently, the office in Lanzarote will tell you what they want when you register
> 
> it's not a case of an amount for your 'stay' - usually they want to see a regular income into a Spanish bank


Am I right in thinking that what has been quoted so far is an amount per person, not per family?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Am I right in thinking that what has been quoted so far is an amount per person, not per family?


yes ....... +/- 625 a month or +/- 6000 in the bank per person

certainly a couple I know & a mother & daughter pair had to have that amount EACH, but as I said, individual offices are interpreting it in slightly different ways

logically, it wouldn't necessarily cost 4 times a much for a family of 2 adults & 2 children, as it would for a single person

but when does logic ever come into it :noidea:


----------



## nikste (Aug 14, 2013)

so now on to the question of social security payments........ if my partner became self employed, autonomo, i understand he'll have to pay the full S.S. each month which is 256€ a month approx. If i am staying at home to look after the kids will his one payment cover myself and our kids for health care, or will i be expected to pay for myself ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nikste said:


> so now on to the question of social security payments........ if my partner became self employed, autonomo, i understand he'll have to pay the full S.S. each month which is 256€ a month approx. If i am staying at home to look after the kids will his one payment cover myself and our kids for health care, or will i be expected to pay for myself ?


ahhhhhh - now it gets complicated

the autónomo payment will be a _minimum _of that - mine is considerably more 

the children will be covered, but you quite possibly won't be, unless you can persuade the INSS to recognise your relationship - they don't usually recognise 'unmarrieds'


----------



## nikste (Aug 14, 2013)

hmmmmm.....best get him down to the jewellers then


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nikste said:


> hmmmmm.....best get him down to the jewellers then


:jaw:


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

_"hmmmmm.....best get him down to the jewellers then_" - if he hasn't shown any commitment for over 9 years why do you think he might do so now?? Good luck.


----------

